# Alright who's gonna pick a fight with resister TODAY!!!



## luckyduck2 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anybody , somebody out there has got to tighten that 7 day clock up.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

NEA had my turn a wile ago, now I just ignore and move on


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Lol its kinda like a right of passage here, have a fight with resistor


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ship all those damn illegals home! (just to make you happy)


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I like Resister. I don't agree with everything he says, and I don't disagree with everything he says. I do, however, respect his right to say them. I actually listen to his opinions, and I'm not so close-minded as to just spout out random insults and accusations every time he says something.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, why does Resister seem to be "The Big Bad Wolf'!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with Resister on far more than I disagree with him on. Actually, the only thing I really do disagree with is his stand on immigration. And on that, he is probably more Constitutionally correct than I am. But, I look at it from a practical aspect. Besides that, Resister makes me think. So he is A-OK in my book, even though I like to get his goat from time to time.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

People fight with Resister? Where in the hell have I been?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

i try not to pick fights, I will absolutely state my opinion, and beliefs, and I enjoy a debate. Now, with that being said, I have been "caught on a bad day", and was a real grade A asshole, to Resister. It wasn't personal, but I took it personally, and I regret it. 
I value him, and his thoughts. I also have come to the conclusion of late, that I am a little to 'off base", not being focused as hard as I could on prepping. Political and religiousl talk is ok. I just wanna shift focus, to prepping. BUt, I spen lONG boring nights at this desk, so anything is better than nothing. 
so, long story short, do you want resister as a friend or enemy? I choose friend. Hell, If everybody agreed with everything I said, it would be no fun.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

jeez, you guys type fast......Three ok while I was typing mine. Are yall in colusion?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It is a mistake to pick a fight. Contrary to popular belief, when you pick a fight you always give the other guy an advantage. Sometimes it appears one is picking a fight but actually they are picking the field of battle. The fight was picked earlier.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

luckyduck2 said:


> Anybody , somebody out there has got to tighten that 7 day clock up.


I am probably at the top of Resistors audit list, but I only pick fights that are worth fighting. Recently he hasn't said anything worth mentioning, thought the Texas joke was an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

okay ill do it. im yer huckleberry. is he funny looking? doesn't like usmc, dooney burke, Yamaha dirtbikes or sweet baby jesus? where's he at? lets get it on!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I ignored him a long time ago so I only see what he says when someone quotes him.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Think you've got it backwards. Who is Resister gonna pick a fight with?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

shotlady said:


> okay ill do it. im yer huckleberry. is he funny looking? doesn't like usmc, dooney burke, Yamaha dirtbikes or sweet baby jesus? where's he at? lets get it on!


Talk about an assault on multiple fronts, this girl knows how to fight. I got your 6.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My problem with Resister is that if you disagree with him he will start a personal attack on you. I have never started posted on a thread with him where I started calling him names, but if he starts calling attacking me, then it's on big time. I view his propensity for attacking people who disagree with him the same as a bully on the street, and I for one am not going to stand by and let him attack me. That being said, let's be honest, when I get a little bored, I do think that it is funny to watch him go off when you mention.......ILLEGAL ALIENS, even though I do believe what I say about ILLEGAL ALIENS.


----------



## Spooky110 (Apr 3, 2014)

Does he like kittens? Everybody should. If not, about face and bother somebody else...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Spooky110 said:


> Does he like kittens? Everybody should. If not, about face and bother somebody else...


Kittens? I LOVE kittens! They are awesome with a good hot mustard!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> My problem with Resister is that if you disagree with him he will start a personal attack on you. I have never started posted on a thread with him where I started calling him names, but if he starts calling attacking me, then it's on big time. I view his propensity for attacking people who disagree with him the same as a bully on the street, and I for one am not going to stand by and let him attack me. That being said, let's be honest, when I get a little bored, I do think that it is funny to watch him go off when you mention.......ILLEGAL ALIENS, even though I do believe what I say about ILLEGAL ALIENS.


Ad hominem and foul language are the mark of a person insecure with his position and largely ignorant as to how the make his case. Once you identify such people reading their post is hilarious up to the point at which they become pitiful.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well I cant pick a fight if he doesn't show up and object! come on buddy, everyone has an opinion on dooney burke handbags. lets talk about vechetta leather sorts.
no one is neutral about those.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> well I cant pick a fight if he doesn't show up and object! come on buddy, everyone has an opinion on dooney burke handbags. lets talk about vechetta leather sorts.
> no one is neutral about those.


what the hell are they??


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> well I cant pick a fight if he doesn't show up and object! come on buddy, everyone has an opinion on dooney burke handbags. lets talk about vechetta leather sorts.
> no one is neutral about those.


WTF are you talking about?!?!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> WTF are you talking about?!?!


its secrete woman's code??... will put in same category as bra sizes, me no understand and don't want to know file


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Shotlady, you could seriously lock me in your car anytime. as long as when Im good, you let me out to play with your stuff. I love guns and dirtbikes. I have only heard of dooney and burk, so Im not gonna google it, but, my intuition says that poepl either love em or hate em. Kinda like, HHHHHMMMM me. 
Inor, pheniox, Im backing outta here slow, with my head on swivel, cause I KNOW shotlady is way more profeccient than me with a firearm. You guys can stick around.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

She ain't gonna shoot us. She's damn sure a lady...  (Beside, I am about 400 miles from her at the moment and no matter how good of shot she is, I am sure she ain't that good.)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

she won't shoot me, apparently all it takes is a Aussie male and the world aluminum to make a American woman go weak at the knees


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> well I cant pick a fight if he doesn't show up and object! come on buddy, everyone has an opinion on dooney burke handbags. lets talk about vechetta leather sorts.
> no one is neutral about those.


 Girl I have a major problem with Dooney. Can't find anything to match my grey hair and pot belly. What's a fella to do?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vaccheta Satchel - Handbags & Accessories - Macy's

ya'll have to work with me im trying to pick a fight.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Girl I have a major problem with Dooney. Can't find anything to match my grey hair and pot belly. What's a fella to do?


I aint gonna shoot no one if every one behaves 

they have lots a colors and different leathers to choose from!!! the cross dressers here most prefer Michael kors bags. hahaha


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Vaccheta Satchel - Handbags & Accessories - Macy's
> 
> ya'll have to work with me im trying to pick a fight.


they made by illegals that steal jobs?? lol


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

its the bosses who hire them instead of Americans so they can make more cash. there's a choice employers have made.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> the cross dressers here most prefer Michael kors bags. hahaha


Crossdressers!:shock:
OMG!!!

Don't see too many o' them around these parts. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlton_County,_Georgia

(Although Ye Olde Homestead lies in Florida, the closest town is Folkston, Georgia. So I consider that my "hometown")


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> its the bosses who hire them instead of Americans so they can make more cash. there's a choice employers have made.


dem sound like fighting words....

SOUND THE GENERAL RETREAT I don't have enough body armor to protect myself from this Jedi


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> she won't shoot me, apparently all it takes is a Aussie male and the world aluminum to make a American woman go weak at the knees


You had me at "al" ;P


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

shotlady said:


> its the bosses who hire them instead of Americans so they can make more cash. there's a choice employers have made.


I agree. Their legality is easy enough to detect. If you miss that then quarterly payroll reports will get you a note from the IRS or state.

In most cases they work off the books. No employer FICA, no unemployment insurance to pay, no workman' comp to pay and no overtime to pay.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have this one in taupe and black  but I go back and forth with l'ancel and fossil & michale kors handbags. and I have a 100 dollarbag as my cheapy that I take on road trips so nobody gets any wise ideas. no I don't pay 4-6k for the L'ancel bags. my friend is manager for the continental. us and they destroy the bags instead of putting them on sale. rich people don't want the same bag the boushie middle class is sporting.

man!!! where is this register guy? I cant pick a fight with a guy that has no comment :/


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i have this one in taupe and black  but I go back and forth with l'ancel and fossil & michale kors handbags. and I have a 100 dollarbag as my cheapy that I take on road trips so nobody gets any wise ideas. no I don't pay 4-6k for the L'ancel bags. my friend is manager for the continental. us and they destroy the bags instead of putting them on sale. rich people don't want the same bag the boushie middle class is sporting.
> 
> man!!! where is this register guy? I cant pick a fight with a guy that has no comment :/


Come on over to Register got a bum rap. Tried to stick up for his case and it's landed me on his poo list


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well I took it to his apology thread  trie and get him all messed up. Ya'll should know I don't read fighting. I have to be careful what words I hang around.

if you don't like your destiny, change yer habits, if you don't like your habits, change yer thoughts, if you don't like yer thoughts change your words. what word srae you hanging a round? 

I don't want to know how to fight or argue. that's why I don't pay attention to the folks at work. im just non confrontational as a rule. unless its bullshit stuff.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nah. I really thought he got a bum rap. But a lot of good that did me.

Really you think the yellow would go good with my blue BDU pants?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I think so! you got a nice stripe down your pant leg? get the read give it some POP! ifn you order the right one sometime theres a matching leather fob for yer key chain! put that one with yer cuffs so you have a pulled together look!

well sarge, looks to me you cant be nice to everyone. I really see no reason to be such an aggressive shit ass like that. 
sweet baby jesus pls don't let me be a mean ole shit ass. id rather be nice so people give me ammo  amen


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

you know we can get cuffs in bright yellow and pink. No it's not to be coordinated. It's to distinguish types of prisoners when transporting them I think. Lady did you not see my post about looking like a gray haired Pillsbury doughboy - Poopen Fresh


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my sons cuffs from SDPD were silver. they don't have color coded ones yet...that I know of. I never ask enough questions. the slo will stop by again early next week. he's a prepper. alot of lapd and sherrifs are preppin. I think he just likes my sun oven  I can find out about pink and neon green cuffs! id like some. I don't know any criminals. but im sure I can find a use!

I don't know which one would go with grey hair! maybe the red!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

shotlady said:


> okay ill do it. im yer huckleberry. is he funny looking? doesn't like usmc, dooney burke, Yamaha dirtbikes or sweet baby jesus? where's he at? lets get it on!


I wanted to check in just because you were trying so hard to pick a fight, but looking at your avatar, you'd probably win the fight. You can't argue with pretty ladies. Yeah, I am funny looking. I look like a cross between Sylvester Stallone and Danny Devito (got the hair) and I should be opposed to sea going bellhops. Couldn't resist that. Actually, the only things worth fighting over are those worth dying over. The rest all works itself out in the end.

Lots of guys seem to have a problem with me on this thread, but I thank God for all my enemies. I've been doing a lot of posting on this board lately, so some of it is deserved, OTOH, some of them don't realize the gravity of our situation.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

well I cant argue with that. I lose.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

shotlady said:


> well I cant argue with that. I lose.


For once, I'm speechless. No lady has ever told me I won a fight with her. Ok, right, now I remember. If they think you're wrong they remain silent and let you mull it over. The silence is deafening. But, still never been told that the lady felt she lost.

Let's try it again though:

I don't like these shows like America's Got Talent, Idol, etc. having pompous arses criticizing American singers when the judges have those arrogant accents.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

shotlady said:


> well I cant argue with that. I lose.


why am I scared, and why am I hearing that magazine getting loaded into that weapon


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im the perfect person to anger. I de-escalate and stand down- I have never been a good one for argument. I have a 5 yr rule. will you be around in five yrs. answer is no then its not worth it. if you are going to be a round in 5 yrs I will choose my words and arguments carefully. you are safe when I am mad. im not a good person to scare. that's when I am dangerous.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

The Resister said:


> For once, I'm speechless. No lady has ever told me I won a fight with her. Ok, right, now I remember. If they think you're wrong they remain silent and let you mull it over. The silence is deafening. But, still never been told that the lady felt she lost.
> 
> Let's try it again though:
> 
> I don't like these shows like America's Got Talent, Idol, etc. having pompous arses criticizing American singers when the judges have those arrogant accents.


I don't either. im more of a documentary and big bang kinda girl. ummm nope. didja wanna talk about purses or Jocelyn Joseph cosmetics? I can get fired up about that!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I don't either. im more of a documentary and big bang kinda girl. ummm nope. didja wanna talk about purses or Jocelyn Joseph cosmetics? I can get fired up about that!


Folks in my family like the Big Ban Theory. We can go to war on that one. It comes on, I head for the computer.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> im more of a documentary and big bang kinda girl.


Do you have videos?!?! I hear, in the intertubes, we can make all kinds of money sporting those kinds!!!


----------

